# Need Advice On 96' Hardbody 4x4



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello all, first post here. I am looking to buy a 1996 HB 4x4. It has 115,575 miles on it (more on that later) and the dealer wants 4,850 for it. They let me test drive it for today. I live 60 miles from the dealer, and halfway home i realized that the Odometer wasnt working. The rest of the way home it did not move. Checked over the truck real good. It is very clean, runs great, shifts smooth, and just looks very well taken care of over all. Went to take it back later, and from my house it started working for a bit. I stopped for gas and when i took off again it wasnt working. It worked for a total of 8,5 miled out of about 135. It looks like an older truck that you would believe has 115,000 miles, not 215,000. But that darn Odometer isnt working, so how can i tell right? The dealer gave me an Auto Check report. It has only had 2 owners, no accidents, but here is the problem. The 2 most recent mileage reported the first is 24,000 and the next it 115,537 which was reported when the dealer transfered the title in thier name. So since 9/14/2010 the mileage went from 115,537 to 115,575. I LOVE the truck, but it seems very uncertain how many miles the truck actually has. If it just started messing up i would buy it in a heartbeat, but what if it has been doing this awhile now? Im looking for some opinions on this, what do you Nissan folks think???


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

1st i think he's asking too much...would go max 3000$$


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can probably figure another 15,000. Mileage wise, its pretty low and it has a lot of life left in it, I would probably buy it. My question is, is it legal for a dealership to sell a vehicle without a working speedo? You said it worked a little bit, so I am thinking a new speedo (not the sensor)


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

tulaviok- I am buying this from a dealer, not an individual. Retail price is 5700, and they are selling it for much less.

SPEEDO (ironic lol) - They can sell it with the odometer not working, but they have to put it in writing that it does not work. I really like the truck, the only thing that is keeping me away is the uncertainty. I drive 60 miles to work 1 way 4 times a week. So if it already has high miles i might use it up quickly.

Anyone else have an opinoin?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can check the value of the truck at sites like New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book or N.A.D.A. Home Page


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

The price KBB had was 5,777.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I replaced a speedo in my dads truck (95) last year, it was right about $200 (including the setting fee) for a new oem speedo.. use it to reduce the price!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I called them and told them I was in it for 4,500 and they said they had to get 4,850 for it. That lost them a sale.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Well guys, this truck is still on my mind. They are FIRM on the price, and tell me them are selling it AS IS. Which is kinda a jerk way to be, but hey arent we use to car dealers being jerks. I cannot find any more HB trucks close enough to me to go look at, and i want one bad. So i would love to open this back up for all your opinions again.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, ilinimud! 

Well, a coupla' things first. Is it a four or six cylinder? Don't think you mentioned that. If it's a four...listen for a brief (2-3 seconds) rattle on cold start-up (kinda' like marbles in a can). If you hear it; you'll need a timing chain job (infamous problem on these otherwise bulletproof trucks). Could run you several hundred dollars...easy.

Other thing to look long and hard for is rust on the frame. Not sure where you're at, but in my part of the world these trucks will rust out long before the mechanicals will fail.

Since it's a 4WD, I'd also check out the axle boots. If they're leakin', you might be looking at new CV joints...again, it'll cost you a few bucks.

A compression check can tell you a lot about the state of the engine...might be worth considering if you think you're gonna' give them their asking price.

Not tryin' to steer ya' away from the truck, but there are a few things to consider.

By the way, I drive a four cylinder '97 4WD Hardbody. It's a gutless, fuel eatin' pig...but I love it.

If you decide to buy it...we're all here for ya' and no man gets left behind.

Cheers...and good luck!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Grug thanks for the reply. It is the 4 cylinder, thinking back I don't recall hearing the rattle at start up. We have a problem with rust here in Illinois, but this truck has spent its life in Tennessee and Kentucky so there is absolutely none. It looks like the dealership has attempted to hide some blemishes by painting the undercarriage though. You say yours is a fuel eater. Right now I have a ZR2 Blazer (that I love) and it is getting 16-17 MPG when I am really nice to it. This truck will get better than that wont it? I was thinking about 22?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

No rattle, eh? Well that's a good sign. Mine has the rattle that I've gotta' deal with before it beats the crap outta' the timing cover.

Yeah, the Nissan should get better mileage than your Blazer, but it probably won't be a whole lot better. For me, low 20's is about right. 

It's just that a lot of people see the four cylinder and they make an association with good mileage. But the 4WD is about a thousand pounds (or so) heavier than the 2WD (and they have the same engine) so it's gotta' work that much harder to move the weight. I suppose the higher ride would also cut down on your aerodynamics...but that's kinda' splittin' hairs.

Has the truck got the auto locking hubs or manual hubs? Personally, I think the manual locking hubs are the better set-up...IMO.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

come buy one in canada...seen a couple around 2k$ and paid mine 600$(canadian money)....cant believe asking 5k$ and its the list price...+ your 5k is AMERICAN MONEY ...for that price it should be in perfect shape and no repairs....tell the dealer you give them the full price only if they fix all the problem


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Grug It has the manually locking hubs, which I like. I was thinking low 20's would be about what I got not 26 like the 2WD.

Tulaviok this is the cheapest one around LOL. There is one on autotrader.com for 10,500 with 75k miles!


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

Montréal Nissan nissan pickup Camionnette à vendre, acheter Nissan Camionnette usagées - Kijiji Montréal

the most expensive one is 2900$ CANADIAN MONEY


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Dont tell anyone, but that almost makes me wish i was Canadian. LoL just kidding with ya. That is crazy that they are that cheap up there!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

There was one for $2600, but it was an automatic. Hope I don't offend anyone...but this is NOT a vehicle I'd wanna' have an automatic transmission in.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

*CDN? US?*

Gee, the exchange rate for US-CDN dollars is as close to dead even as I've ever seen it. Am I missing something? 

They're just way cheap up north?


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Well guys im going to the bank tommorow. 4,850 and here is what is wrong. Odometer is not working. It shows the truck has had 1,900 miles put on it since the last oil change in March, I think it has been working on and off for awhile. The fan for the A/C and heat squeaks loudly. The passenger side door handle is broke on one side. The left inner tie rod needs replaced. Here is your chance encourage me, or talk me out of it if you think i should run.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well...for that price I'm thinkin' I'd want those things fixed. Especially the rie rod end and the resulting wheel alignment you'll need.

Or...they drop their price.

Just my two cents.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

exactly what i said...drop the price or repair everything...telling you its already too expensive even if they fix it all ...for 5k i would buy one in canada ....1k for the truck and 4k in repair (if you find enough broken parts to cost you 4k lol)...your truck would be brand new lol


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

RobXEV6 said:


> Gee, the exchange rate for US-CDN dollars is as close to dead even as I've ever seen it. Am I missing something?
> 
> They're just way cheap up north?


we past you last summer(2009)...1.04$ can - 1$us
we are cumming back up ...but its one of the only thing that you will get cheap here...normally if i buy a brand new car in the states am gonna save around 5 to 10k thats why i dont understand they sell a 15yr old truck 5k HUGE RIPOFF


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but the retail price is 5,700 how is the price I am getting a rip off. I know it has some problems but it isn't that bad of a truck. I'm telling you get on autotrader.com and anywhere in the US they are going for 6k plus with tons of miles. I don't live in Canada or even close to it or I would look into that. I guess I am sticking my butt out on this one. I'm going for it, this neon I have is a rolling time bomb. It is just a matter of time before it goes boom.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, ilinimud, I don't think it's a big rip-off...I just don't think you're getting a smokin' deal...which is what we'd all like to have.

How about tryin' to negotiate 'some' of the repairs? I think the door handle is probably an easy fix (for you). The squeaky fan...hard to tell as it might be a coupla' things. The faulty odometer I'd live with. Sure would be nice to have them at least look after the tie rod. That repair actually comes down to a safety issue. 'As is' or not...I think the tie rod end should be looked after.

How long has it been on the lot? Maybe leave them your name and number and tell them if they wanna' deal...give you a call. You never know. (Although, I suppose someone else might come along and buy it while you try to wait 'em out).


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Seems like these trucks are everywhere and that price is HIGH for all those issues. Just find another one!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Grug, they have had the truck for about a month. I have already walked out of the dealer 2 times because of their unwillingness to budge on price, or fixing some of the issues. I tried to wait them out, but they never called. Lol. They are firm where they are that's for sure.

I would like to know where people who say they are for sale everywhere live. I live in a rural area, this is the only one I have even found within 2 hours of me. Plus the prices I see for everything else are way higher. Just seen one on the web this morning for 6,495 with 140,000 miles on it. That is about the norm from what I can tell.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ilinimud, in my neck of the woods, these trucks are not common at all. I'm in a rural area, too and the nearest Nissan dealer is over an hour away...not sure if this is why they're kinda' rare.

I can think of three 4WD's that I see on a semi-regular basis (mine's the only 4 banger). Funny thing is there are even less of the Frontier body styles around. There are a few of the 2WD Hardbodies...but not many. I suspect many of them have developed a bad case of the rusties and gone to that great boneyard in the sky.

Definitely more of the 4WD Toyotas around.

I had to drive over two hours to get my truck. I specifically wanted a 4WD, 4 cylinder, king cab, standard transmission, manual locking hubs truck. I probably paid too much for my truck, but I'd had a 2WD for 9 years prior to getting the 4WD and that little 2WD drive truck was the BEST vehicle I'd ever owned...bar none. I've had the 4WD for over a year and it's so far, so good...although I'm gonna' have to do a timing chain job.

My only complaint with this truck is that I wish it had more guts. For the fuel economy I'm getting, I'd sure like to be able to let the ponies outta' the barn once in awhile! But my smokin' the tires at stop signs days ended a long time ago...so I guess I'll be ok.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL I.hear that. I'm no speed demon.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> I would like to know where people who say they are for sale everywhere live. I live in a rural area, this is the only one I have even found within 2 hours of me. Plus the prices I see for everything else are way higher. Just seen one on the web this morning for 6,495 with 140,000 miles on it. That is about the norm from what I can tell.


I'm in the Denver area where there are tons of rust-free 4x4s of all sorts, but I still had to look aggressively for 3 months to find a decent 4wd HB. And that was checking Craig's list three times a day and cutting out of work to go look at them. Around here, when they are available, they go FAST.

-Rob


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Grug, they have had the truck for about a month. I have already walked out of the dealer 2 times because of their unwillingness to budge on price, or fixing some of the issues. I tried to wait them out, but they never called. Lol. They are firm where they are that's for sure.



If you have been in twice in a month I dont feel like your waiting them out. They keep seeing you and the know you are super interested and will probably crack at some point. But if they are that rare in your area they may be worth more. I just know here in utah the local classifieds has DOZENS at a time. Good times.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey SP. Is a lot of salt used on the roads in your neck of the woods during the winter months? Here in Nova Scotia the roads are doused with huge amounts of salt over winter. It's a killer for vehicles that aren't properly undercoated.

Old Nissans seem to take an awful beating as a result. I had to patch a coupla' holes in the box of mine when I bought it. Now I take the box liner out once a year and treat the steel box with undercoating before I put the liner back in place.

As a result, trucks from down south are highly prized!


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Seems like the road crews use sand more than salt for added grip on snowy roads. My truck is almost rust free, but that may be the exception from the rule, im not sure. I have had a couple of mechanics that were surprised how little rust was on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were no V6's used in the Hardbody/Frontier in 96,97 & 98,


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

No Hardbody V6's past '95, eh? Huh. Wonder why not.

Guess mine must be the 'newest' one around town (as I'm sure the trucks I've seen have the little V6 sticker on the tailgate).

Hey SP...no rust,eh? *sigh*

Around here, I think a fella' could make a calendar out of dead, rusted out Hardbodies found around the countryside in local boneyards. Whaddya' think? Nice big glossy pics. of King Cabs, V6's, short boxes...for all the seasons. Whaddya' think...who'd buy one (would make great Christmas presents)?

Hey there, ilinmud, sorry to get everybody so far off topic. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, got tons of them on our classifieds, like these examples 

ksl.com - Car Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming
ksl.com - Car Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming

ksl.com - Car Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I took ownership today. Hope it is a good truck for a long time. Instant improvement over that neon! This is my first Nissan, so be patient with me , I may have lots of questions.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, good luck with it. You probably need to fix the tie rod ASAP, that is a serious safety issue! Im pretty sure they knew you would fold, thats why they didn't move the price.  It should be a good truck for you.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

The tie rod isnt too awfully bad yet. Maybe a 1/4 inch of play. I will fix it very soon though. Yeah, they may have knew i would cave and get it, but i really dont think they would have came down on the price any. I had a couple other people call them and talk to them about it just to see what they would say about the truck. Not one of the sales people said anything about the ODO being broke, but they all said everyone wants them to come down on the price, but they will not budge off it. They told them all 4,850 bottom line. So who knows, i really wanted to get rid off that Neon, and they gave me 3k for it so im happy. Plus now i have cruise control!! Woop Woop!!


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

This the first car you have bought? Should be a good one for you. I think it was a big mistake to be having people call! That is just making them think there is a bunch of people interested! IF you had something for sale online and 3 or 4 people called you about it would you start lowering the price much?


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

No this isn't my first car that I bought. That's a good point about having people call I didn't think about like that. lol


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey ilinimud...congratulations! You won't be dissapointed, man!

Get some of those things looked after...especially the T-rod. Might wanna' also consider a wheel alignment when the T-rod work is done...especially if you've got good rubber.

Not sure how mechanically inclined you are, but you'll be surprised how much you'll be able to do on your truck if you wanna' try (and you've got a few tools). There's lots of brains to be picked on this site.

Anyways, keep us posted as to your progress. And again...welcome! 

Cheers!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Grug. I would consider myself fairly mechanically inclined. I plan on cranking up the t-bars to level it out, and getting the tie rod fixed then heading get an alignment. It needs it anyways, the tires have been wearing on the inside. That's Ok though, I make tires for a living and can get them dirt cheap.


----------

